# i dont know what to do...



## tony (Feb 12, 2010)

Me and H just married 2 years this April. He's a very nice man the first year. But suddenly changed. He keeps on lying and hiding something behind my back. I just recently found out that he has a safe-mail acct which all his medications online order are there. 

He's into body building so he ordered steroids and taking diff medications also to counteract the side effects. He was addicted to pain reliever before i met him. 
Recently went to a lot of business trip and he makes sure that he's buying new clothes before going to a trip, frequently get tanned and went to lazer treatment for chest hair removal. 

He just went to Florida for business trip from jan 15 to 24, he supposed to come home on the 24th but when he found out that i did look on his MUscle creation account he didn't wanna come home. I found out a lot of dirty secrets abt woman and some illegal medicines he's taken primarily steroids. 

He called me on Jan 27 decided to have a break but i asked him if he still want to work out this marriage. H said i dont know...all i want now is to have a break. I asked him how long, H said i dont know. So, i told him if he wanted a break or separation we will just file a divorce. He said if thats what you want. So i told him we should compromise how long is the break.H said maybe a month or i dont know. 

Did anyone knows here what's the effect of steroid and combined anti depressants? I don't know if he's cheating on me..pls can someone give me an advice? Thank you!


----------

